# Cruises, Air and Car Rentals



## epearsall (Mar 27, 2022)

We are Diamond Platinum owners.  We were told we can use Diamond points to book cruises (100% points) buy airfare, and rent cars.
I am having difficuty finding out how to do this on the website.  My spouse says I should just use the phone to get it done.
Is this true?  I don't care if it is a lot of points to do this, just can it be done?


----------



## cindyc (Mar 27, 2022)

I agree with your husband you should call.  It can be done by phone.  They offered me the 100% points cruise when I called for something else.  The last cruise was on Carnival, I rhink, and sailed in mid March.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2022)

epearsall said:


> We are Diamond Platinum owners.  We were told we can use Diamond points to book cruises (100% points) buy airfare, and rent cars.
> I am having difficuty finding out how to do this on the website.  My spouse says I should just use the phone to get it done.
> Is this true?  I don't care if it is a lot of points to do this, just can it be done?


I doubt those types of bookings will be a good use of your points.  It's not a good deal in any system.  It's just a ploy from the sales' table.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2022)

I've never seen a 100% point use for a cruise or car rental. All I've seen is a discount off the rack rate, which finals out about the out-of-pocket price when you use a cruise consolidator like Crucon or Vacationstogo. Because I haven't seen them, doesn't mean they can't exist, but likely very limited as to line and date, Not all lines and every cruise. 

A friendly tip: Use timeshare points for timeshare stays, and cash for the non-TS travel.

Jim


----------



## tschafe (Mar 30, 2022)

Fellow Platinum owner here. From the Owner dashboard go to my benefits then Travel with points. That will give you all the information you need to book. As other people have already stated, using points this way is extremely inefficient if you're trying to maximize your value. We did this before I started to do the math on what we were actually spending. Experience was great, but I massively overpaid when you do the conversion of your point value to airline mile/cruise credit than If I had just paid out of pocket. If you do go this route, enjoy the cruise.


----------



## 11saranac11 (Jun 5, 2022)

epearsall said:


> We are Diamond Platinum owners.  We were told we can use Diamond points to book cruises (100% points) buy airfare, and rent cars.
> I am having difficuty finding out how to do this on the website.  My spouse says I should just use the phone to get it done.
> Is this true?  I don't care if it is a lot of points to do this, just can it be done?



You need to go to the my benefits click out on the left side of the website.  then click on Diamond Luxury.  this will have the luxury cruises and what-not, generally offered with a 30/30 program, some with 100% points. 

You can also, in the same section, click on the travel with points bar.  this will get you the standard air travel, car rentals, and cruises.  The conversion is 10c per point.  As a platinum, you are probably paying just under 20c per point, so as one of the previous responders mentioned, it really isn't a great way to use the points, but you can do it.


----------

